# Can someone send me old exes,the new versions are not downloadable to me because...



## Chris_Anversois

Hi:

I got IE 6.0, so I could not figure out why I canNOT redownload the wordreference dictionaries.It is to say...I can successfully download them,BUT at the end closing the download window,it gives always the error
wordreferenceenfr.DLL has made an error in wordreference. NOW I know why.These new download version of Wordreference are made for Windows 2000 and Windows XP . I use Windows Millennium,so that's why I get this blockage.Does anyone still have former download exes that you can send me ? Otherwise I'll never be able to reinstall wordreference on the mousepath menu.
Thanks,
Chris.


----------



## Artur

The same happens to me. If anybody replies, please send me an email.
Artur


----------



## lsp

If Mike comes along to answer, maybe you can say whether or not there is anything in the works for your loyal forum fans who use MACS to be able to use the toolbars ?


----------



## lauranazario

lsp said:
			
		

> ...your loyal forum fans who use MACS...



Am I to assume you are a kindred spirit, lsp? 
If so... kudos!

Saludos,
LN


----------



## lsp

I'm "bi" (professional necessity) but 100% MAC personally! Oh, the style, the elegance, the ease...


----------



## mkellogg

Thanks for spurring me into action.  Please go to the WR homepage. 
At the bottom you will find links to pages for:
- Windows 98 & ME buttons (the old style)
- Macintosh versions
- Linux versions

If there are any problems, please let me know here in this thread!

Mike


----------



## Chris_Anversois

Hi Mike:

           Thank you very much indeed  We never would have found the solution without you ;-)
I tell my buddy,he's got the same problem.
Thanks again,bye,

Chris.


----------



## Chris_Anversois

Got it downloaded all Mike,I did not notice at the bottom that note for our systems,and I am not alone,so I did sent the url of the downloadpage to Artur.
Thanks again


----------



## lsp

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Thanks for spurring me into action.  Please go to the WR homepage.
> At the bottom you will find links to pages for:
> - Windows 98 & ME buttons (the old style)
> - Macintosh versions
> - Linux versions
> 
> If there are any problems, please let me know here in this thread!
> 
> Mike


I was thrilled to see something for MACs, but OS X.x ships with Safari, so it is widely used. None of the links worked for Safari. Is it too much to ask for _this_ too? It's only because it's so helpful


----------

